# The Disaster Artist



## Veho (Aug 9, 2017)

Based on Greg Sestero's non-fiction book of the same name, the film chronicles the making of Tommy Wiseau's 2003 cult film The Room.

Trailer is out: 

​


The film that is become maymay has become another film. Will it become maymay? 

Maybe.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Aug 9, 2017)

It looks fantastic, but James Franco can't do the accent, which is a bit of a shame.

So excited to see it


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 9, 2017)

This is the first time on this forum someone other than myself led in posting something related to The Room. At least from what I've seen. That movie is a life changer for, and Greg's book is incredible. I've listened to the audiobook version almost 40 times, and I've only been a fan of the movie for 2 and a half years. But yeah the trailer, I scrutinized it. They exaggerated the number of takes, 67 here, when in the book, it was 32. That's really strange as the story about this sounds so unbelievable, but it's true. I don't get the embellishing, it wasn't necessary. Casting, Rogen as Sandy Schklair, perfect, he even got the look down. Dave Franco as Greg, ehhh, it looks like Dave Franco? The fact is, Greg's significantly taller than Tommy Wiseau, already that makes for a miscasting, and here it seems like he was more sympathetic towards Tommy, when most of the time in reality, he gradually resented the man during production. Had fun though at times, laughing at line deliveries and botched takes (which were many), but still.

James Franco as the man himself, everything is just right...except for the accent. But, being too hopeful, I've tried to look it at as a strange edit to the trailer. From what I've read, people who saw this film's initial screening at this year's SXSW festival claimed that Franco got the accent right. I now need confirmation if those people are fans of The Room, or just fans of James Franco, and thus a bit delusional as they don't know the source material well. Part of the strange edit theory, the music during this is way too loud in the mix, and goes over James Franco's audio in particular to where the accent could probably not be fully sniffed out. Trying not to slam the movie on arrival of just a trailer, I'm willing to give the benefit of the doubt. I want this movie to do so well, a fan of The Room has to really, it means more exposure to the original, it is a great Hollywood outlaw story, and if there's one thing modern movies need is a different story, a twist in the norm. It will debut just in time for Awards season, so they're probably hoping for some love there, and if the movie's good, I'd welcome award nominations. Imagine at the Academy Awards, say Franco won Best Lead Actor, he does his little speech, and then goes and invites the cast of the original movie. Tommy Wiseau himself being there, the man who actually submitted The Room to the Academy after the initial 2 week premeiere run. It would be amazing and awkward at the same time, Tommy would have sweat patches, he'd be really uncomfortable. He appeared in a Q&A at the SXSW festival following the screening of The Disaster Artist and he was so out of his game, his exit made him look like a vampire, which is a common comparison he gets. I want that beautifully awkward scene at the Oscars.

Based on how much the movie and the book means to me, this adaptation is the biggest 2017 film for me, I really hope it's good, I really hope it has decent commercial success (I don't expect blockbuster money), I really hope it gets critical success and award nominations. I hope the people who saw the movie at SXSW aren't just blowing smoke, and that it is a very fine movie, an online critic even said it was Franco's best performance, or one of, and Franco's a very...divisive actor and person, so for him to be praised by someone that isn't a woman who swoons over him or just a fanboy, it must mean something. I know Franco and Rogen are fans of The Room and the story behind it, they're the ones to thank for this, the former optioned the book and the latter's producing it alongside Evan Goldberg I think. I won't doubt already that they made this with heart, even the trailer shows how impressive they re-enacted the infamous rooftop scene. Apparently in the credits, there will be side by side comparisons of their doing of scenes from The Room, and the actual scenes themselves, to show how faithful to detail they were. Effort, I can 100% say they made an effort here. I just hope it pays off.


----------



## Veho (Aug 9, 2017)

I found this little snippet comparing the original scene and Franco's rendition from the trailer:


----------



## Veho (Sep 14, 2017)

​


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 14, 2017)

I watched this a couple times and think it's great. They definitely took some liberties, for example Sandy Schklair, who Seth Rogen plays, actually quit towards the end of production. He wasn't there for the final scenes, and Tommy's sex scenes. But they tweaked that seemingly to sell the chemistry between Rogen and Franco, as the whole back and forth between a strange, quirky man and someone trying to make sense of it and ask a lot of questions, is a trademark with those two, and it was basically a trademark in the actual story. Franco got the accent down, thankfully, it looks to be really funny, and from what I read in reviews, they respected Tommy and didn't take any jabs (a very easy thing to do). But also they apparently toned down his behavior, all the more reason to read the book, so someone who hasn't seen the movie (which apparently are a lot judging by the audience at the TIFF, where the movie had an advance screening) can get to see Tommy's more fantastical self. It's based on a true story, an adaptation, so I have to try and not be so mad at the changes they made. This may turn out to be the only movie in 2017 I'll see, at least until next year, and that may be deliberate now, because no other movie this year or last has gotten my interest as much as this. But I love The Room and the book, so yeah.


----------

